
Product development leverage - peter123
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/04/product-development-leverage.html
======
jerryji
Summary --

1\. (Use) Free and open source software

2\. (Encourage) User-generated content.

3\. (Use) Leveraged distribution channels.

4\. (Build) Open API's and data-oriented architecture.

5\. (Use) On-demand utility pricing for services (aka "cloud computing").

I read Eric's every blog, just wasn't thrilled enough by this one to vote up
the little fluffy 1500-word post (in those 39-character lines).

